
Build a Real Battery Status Web Component with Polymer - nemanjapopovic
https://scotch.io/tutorials/build-a-real-battery-status-web-component-with-polymer
======
tracker1
I think Polymer is definitely interesting, I'm not sure how one would
necessarily incorporate state management at a higher level, or avoid the
effects of mutation in components. I find React + Redux (or other flux-like
state management) to be easier to reason with imho.

That said, I did find the font-family choice interesting...

    
    
        font-family: Roboto, Noto, 'Trebuchet MS', sans-serif;

~~~
ergo14
You can use flux with polymer if you want I think.

